# rigs for installing 4x8 sheets of hardie panel



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You shouldn’t have any gap on the vertical seams. You need a ¼” gap when stacking sheets like for the 2nd floor. You should hold up the panels ¼” off the Z metal. For that I just make bunch of ¼” shims and have them in my bags and set a couple shims on the Z and stack the panel on that.

As far as a easy way to hang them yourself I can’t really help you there, an extra set of hands is the only way sheet siding is “productive” especially that heavy stuff. I’ll usually have someone help me hang a bunch of sheets with just enough nails so they won’t fall off the wall then send off the help to do something else and go back and nail off myself. Or the other way around.


----------



## henness (Apr 14, 2010)

vertical seam is what i was talking about. sorry if that wasn't clear. i'm putting the boards over rigid foam over osb. the second floor boards where the trouble spots. there was two of us trying. on 24' 14" walkboard on pump jacks. the 4x8 wouldn't rest on top of the z flashing. it kept sliding off, so we didn't try shims, we thought they would probably slide off as well. i might have to give that another go around. thanks.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, the shims do fall off to often, that’s why I have a pocket full of them. The panel siding always wants to twist and bend and sometimes has a mind of it’s own and thats without any wind. I’ll get the bottom set with the top tilted out and with your partner controlling the bottom start bringing the top in. Usually you’ll have to get a nail or two in the bottom before you can lay the whole panel flat. Even with a couple nails in the bottom you can still adjust the top left and right, especially with Hardi.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A while ago, in '75, I installed T1-11 grooved siding (4x9) sheets alone with a bent metal center closet pole/shelf support configured with a 5"x1" pipe handle. About 12" long with a lip at the bottom to hook on the bottom center of the panel. Start a 16d nail at the top vertical seam NEXT to the existing panel, hold the panel up by the hanger from center panel, slide it over to stop on the top protruding nail guide, set and nail it at the bottom of the vertical over-lap seam,shoot a nail in the stud on the other side- to hold the panel until you use a ladder to set top after removing 16d. T1 is a LOT lighter than Hardie, and I'm a LOT older now.......

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Iguana1422 (Apr 14, 2010)

*equipment to hold 4 x 8*

I was recently in, I think it was Home depot rental dept. They have a small piece of equipment where you lay your 4/8 on it then crank it up to the ceiling. Used for sheetrock but could probably do the same thing for your need.


----------

